# my algae on rocks are pearling??!!



## bumcrumb (5 Apr 2010)

hi again guys lol
i recently added pressurised co2 (around a week now) and have noticed today that over night my seriyu rock is covered in a brown/green algae and in now pearling!!
i add 1ml of easy carbo and have my co2 at 2-3 bpm.
any idea why this is happening??
i added some hc cuba last Wednesday and for the first 3 days it was pearling now all my plants have stopped and this algae has gone everywhere and is looking more healthy than the plants!!! arrrrhhhhh!!!   

any clues?
cheers


----------



## bigmatt (5 Apr 2010)

Sounds like BGA - i've just had an outbreak!  Sad news is you need a 72hr total blackout to fix it.  Look at BGA threads - you'll find plenty of info!
Good luck fixing it!
Matt


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Apr 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> i added some hc cuba last Wednesday and for the first 3 days it was pearling now all my plants have stopped and this algae has gone everywhere and is looking more healthy than the plants!!! arrrrhhhhh!!!
> 
> any clues?


Too much light?

Cheers,


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Apr 2010)

well i thought the algae on the rock was just from the tank maturing, brown algae etc but on the lilaeopsis there is a messy dark green gunk and there is a lot of the hair type stuff which must increase in length by a few centimeters a day!
the lights im using is a arcadia freshwater 15w bulb, i was also using a 8w arcadia original bulb too but i turned that off just to see what will happen.
i have also increased the bpm on the co2.
what else could it be down to do you think?
cheers


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Apr 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> well i thought the algae on the rock was just from the tank maturing, brown algae etc but on the lilaeopsis there is a messy dark green gunk and there is a lot of the hair type stuff which must increase in length by a few centimeters a day!
> the lights im using is a arcadia freshwater 15w bulb, i was also using a 8w arcadia original bulb too but i turned that off just to see what will happen.
> i have also increased the bpm on the co2.
> what else could it be down to do you think?
> cheers




Have you thought of increasing the dosage of liquid carbon, I double dose the quantity - 2mls in 20ltr and 8mls in 200 litre, increase the co2 and reduce the lighting periodicity, 23 watts does not seem alot but if its on for 10 hours then there is too much light (like Clives states), my lights are only on for 6hrs for both tanks, have you thought about ruuning 15 watts for "X" hours with a mid photoperiod boost of "X" hours with the 8 watts.

Hope this helps
Regards
paul.


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Apr 2010)

afternoon!   
so you think i should increase the easy carbo to 1ml per day and have the 15w on for say 12pm till 6pm then turn off the 15w and turn on the 8w at 6pm till 8pm??
also how much pro fito (fertz) should i be adding?it says on the bottle to do it weekly after a water change but someone on here said i should break it down and do 0.5ml per day?
any good?and once again, thank guys with out you lot there wouldn't be many planted tanks out there lol.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Apr 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> afternoon!
> so you think i should increase the easy carbo to 1ml per day and have the 15w on for say 12pm till 6pm then turn off the 15w and turn on the 8w at 6pm till 8pm??
> also how much pro fito (fertz) should i be adding?it says on the bottle to do it weekly after a water change but someone on here said i should break it down and do 0.5ml per day?
> any good?and once again, thank guys with out you lot there wouldn't be many planted tanks out there lol.



I would add 1mls of easy carbo per day, main lighting (15watts) for 6 hrs max with the other lighting (8watts) coming on within the 6 hour period for an hour at first and lenghten the periodicity as time goes on - treat the 8 watt tube as the mid day sun (thats at its brightest from 12 noon until 14:00 - remember the saying "mad dogs and english go out in the mid day sun) as for your other fertz its worth adding it daily, by adding it weekly after the water change means there is an abundance and at the end of the week there nothing - plants need food every day, like us. As for Co2 - max out this - but be aware not to gas your fish, swt the timer to switch on the co2 1 hour prior to the lights coming on and off an hour before they go off. 

I have slowly tweeked my Co2 and have three yellow coloured drop checkers and my fish are fine.

Lots of little tweeks with Co2, fertz and lights will pay dividends.

Regards
paul.


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Apr 2010)

cheers paul,
ive changed the timer on the lights now for 6 hours and not 10.
ill sort out the co2 now also.
ill let you know asap when it starts improving!!!
cheers mate
chris


----------

